# Lead Hammer



## papermaker (Mar 16, 2013)

I made a mold yesterday so I could pour some lead to make a couple hammers. The set up looks kind of crude but the final results looked pretty good. Everyone should have a pretty lead hammer!!


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks much nicer than the one I poured in a cardboard tube!


----------



## churchjw (Mar 16, 2013)

Really nice.  Did you turn it after pouring it?

Jeff


----------



## papermaker (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes Jeff I turned it just enough to clean up the pock marks and faced both ends. A couple passes with a 5/8" bit for the handle. Add a 75 cent handle and you're in business.


----------



## sophijo (Mar 16, 2013)

Very Nice! Send us a pic in 6 months! It's gonna break your heart to use it!


----------



## papermaker (Mar 17, 2013)

i know it!


----------



## maineshops (Mar 17, 2013)

useful tool. i'll bet i pick one up every day to adjust something with it . i have a regular mold and have several around the shop


----------



## BruceB (Mar 24, 2013)

I've used a lead hammer for years typically a 10 - 15 pounder with a piece of 1/2 pipe serving as the handle. When the head breaks apart I save the pieces and re cast it using a large soup can as a mold. I doesn't look pretty like yours but it's a great tool to have. As a precaution to anyone who uses one I never take mine into a food or pharmaceutical plant. As we all know lead is poisonous when ingested.


----------



## ML_Woy (Mar 27, 2013)

Dumb question I should ask but how did you hold the two half's of the mold together for the pour and did you cast the handle into the hammer? I picked up a beat up hammer at a flea market and planned to recast it so this thread is timely.

M.L. Woy


----------



## maineshops (Mar 28, 2013)

my commercial one has handles just like a bullet or fishing sinker mold. it has it's own ladle built in to melt the lead in with a volume just enough to fill the mold. quite clever.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 28, 2013)

ML_Woy said:


> Dumb question I should ask but how did you hold the two half's of the mold together for the pour and did you cast the handle into the hammer? I picked up a beat up hammer at a flea market and planned to recast it so this thread is timely.
> 
> M.L. Woy


I milled a recess in the top like I did for the bottom except there is a hole in the center of the top to pour lead in.I bored the hole in the head for the handle . Basicly its two passes with a 5/8" bit with the head clamped im the milling vise.


----------

